# This Weekend



## 4aprice (Dec 10, 2014)

Never too early to start thinking about the weekend.  Puckit got me fired up with that Cannon vid.  For me road trip to see the daughter in Vermont Saturday and the boy in NH Sunday.  Not quite sure where I'll be either day yet but Sunday leaning toward Bretton or Cannon (If summit open).  Open to any and all suggestions.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Dec 10, 2014)

Will be at Cannon on Sunday!


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 10, 2014)

I was thinking about Cannon as well but since so little of terrain is open, I'll wait. If the weather is good (dry), I'm hiking.
 Just bought some new Hillsound train crampons so I'm hoping to find some ice and do some righteous crunching. I've been using microspikes for a while now so I'm looking forward to finding out how well the Hillsides do. . Let's hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2014)

Killington Sunday


----------



## Puck it (Dec 10, 2014)

dlague said:


> Will be at Cannon on Sunday!


Saturday for me


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 10, 2014)

Heading to Bromely Saturday with a small Magic crew.  Talks of a Magic lap Sunday once we see how it looks.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 10, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Killington Sunday



Likewise.  With the caveat that someplace else doesn't hit the jackpot...

Going solo Smellytele, or with the family?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Likewise.  With the caveat that someplace else doesn't hit the jackpot...
> 
> Going solo Smellytele, or with the family?
> 
> ...



At this point I think the wife is staying home  - may have my 3 boys or some of them.
You solo?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 10, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> At this point I think the wife is staying home  - may have my 3 boys or some of them.
> You solo?



No wife/kids.  Just hoping to make turns with a few AZers.   Hopefully we can do a small meetup.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> No wife/kids.  Just hoping to make turns with a few AZers.   Hopefully we can do a small meetup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'd be up to meeting a few more and taken some runs and/or drinking a beverage or 2


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll be at Sugarbush - trying to get there for Friday 

Dec 10th update

_As the day moves along the skiing and riding has only gotten better! We received 13" over the past 24 hours and the snow has started to fall again. Forecasts call for 2"-4" tonight. Temps tomorrow should hover around 30 degrees so expect another good day at Sugarbush!
_
_Ropes dropped throughout the day and plans call for even more terrain to open. We expect to open 48 trails tomorrow including... Castle Rock! We are scheduled for a delayed 10AM opening for the Castle Rock Double with open trails from top to bottom. We also plan to open Gate House this Friday. Stay posted for the latest updates!_


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 10, 2014)

Mad River Saturday for opening day assuming they pull the trigger with both main lifts operating.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 10, 2014)

Killington


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 10, 2014)

I am rethinking my plans. Sugarloaf is reporting 102 trails and almost 500 acres. Decisions are going to be tough.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm planning on Bretton Woods on Saturday for EICSL Kick-off. Can't beat $25 lift tickets! Sunday is a question mark. I plan to ski but also have to be on a 7:50pm flight from Logan.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 10, 2014)

Sunday, with hopeful temps, looks good for Day #1 at SL..$29/ME residents.


----------



## HowieT2 (Dec 10, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> I'll be at Sugarbush - trying to get there for Friday
> 
> Dec 10th update
> 
> ...



me too.  working on the thursday getaway now.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 10, 2014)

im pretty bummed that i cant get out of work this week and need to be home saturday night. i cant get out until after midnight on saturday night/sunday morning. i'm in nyc, and i'm thinking either gore, sugarbush, or stowe, but may stick to catskills bc its a sunday only day trip. but meh the catskills. i'll probably leave at like 2:30 AM and head to sugarbush and be very very tired on sunday night.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Most likely a couple/few weekdays next week.The week after is to close to Christmas. Blacked out for Christmas/New Year week.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 10, 2014)

Founders Day at Mount Snow skipping work Friday, Berkshire East Ski school training Saturday, Sunday I'm taking my son on a special trip to Pico.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2014)

Roxbury Saturday and Hunter Sunday Catskills have the snow so no reason for me to travel to much. Hopefully to take turns with others from here.


----------



## abc (Dec 10, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I'm planning on Bretton Woods on Saturday for EICSL Kick-off.


Sorry, what's EICSL kick-off?


----------



## yeggous (Dec 10, 2014)

abc said:


> Sorry, what's EICSL kick-off?



EICSL is the Eastern Inter-Club Ski League. It's the big league of ski clubs in New Hampshire. We're having our official season kick-off event on Saturday at Bretton Woods. We're offering $25 lift tickets for members and guests, and free lift tickets to new members. If you're ever looking for a cheap place to stay in the Mt Washington Valley with a great apres environment and optional beer league racing, then this is the group you want to join.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Likewise.  With the caveat that someplace else doesn't hit the jackpot...
> 
> Going solo Smellytele, or with the family?
> 
> ...





Smellytele said:


> At this point I think the wife is staying home  - may have my 3 boys or some of them.
> You solo?





Savemeasammy said:


> No wife/kids.  Just hoping to make turns with a few AZers.   Hopefully we can do a small meetup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I might go....kids love me haha


----------



## abc (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'll keep that in mind, perhaps next year. I'm working down state this winter, MWV is too far of a drive. But hopefully that will improve next winter.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2014)

abc said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll keep that in mind, perhaps next year. I'm working down state this winter, MWV is too far of a drive. But hopefully that will improve next winter.



Congratulations on move to NH?  ABC will you still be in Roxbury ever again?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I might go....kids love me haha



Might?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 11, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Might?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Might go To Killington lol


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Might go To Killington lol



I was questioning the use of the word "might" when you clearly should have used "will".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm also going to kick off the weekend a bit early by bringing my 7 year old to Mt. Snow tomorrow.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 11, 2014)

This is what I love about this board.  Thanks to a poster named The Sneak I have decided to make Pico my Saturday destination with 3 non perishable food items and a $25 ticket.  Favoring Bretton for Sunday.  Psyched to get this thing rolling after my November day and the road blocks encountered since.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Krikaya (Dec 11, 2014)

4aprice said:


> This is what I love about this board.  Thanks to a poster named The Sneak I have decided to make Pico my Saturday destination with 3 non perishable food items and a $25 ticket.



I was thinking of Pico too but haven't been able to get a trail count from their website. Don't want to make the drive all the way to VT for 3 trails. The other choices are Sugarbush which seems to have hit the jackpot 20" in 48 hours or Wildcat.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm also going to kick off the weekend a bit early by bringing my 7 year old to Mt. Snow tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I thought about this seeing it is founders day. Will it be crowded?


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 11, 2014)

Krikaya said:


> I was thinking of Pico too but haven't been able to get a trail count from their website. Don't want to make the drive all the way to VT for 3 trails. The other choices are Sugarbush which seems to have hit the jackpot 20" in 48 hours or Wildcat.



Yeah I hear you but if thats the case you turn around and drive 5 minutes to K...


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 11, 2014)

Anyone know what's going on at Magic?  Will they be open this weekend, and if so, with how much terrain?  They haven't updated their site.  CSC awareness day is for Okemo, which I am not a big fan of.  I'd rather not pay $84 for a ticket to Killington, but Pico might be an option.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Anyone know what's going on at Magic?  Will they be open this weekend, and if so, with how much terrain?  They haven't updated their site.  CSC awareness day is for Okemo, which I am not a big fan of.  I'd rather not pay $84 for a ticket to Killington, but Pico might be an option.


Find someone with a 2fer for K


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 11, 2014)

Are they still offering the 2fer? I have a friend going with me if I could get a voucher.

Nevermind.  I found it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Are they still offering the 2fer? I have a friend going with me if I could get a voucher.
> 
> Nevermind.  I found it.



Come to Plattekill Saturday opening day 35$ tickets and Sunday Hunter.


----------



## abc (Dec 11, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Come to Plattekill Saturday opening day 35$ tickets and Sunday Hunter.


Is the $35 deal for eeveryone walk up? Or is it Something specific?

I don't see that on their web site


----------



## marcski (Dec 11, 2014)

abc said:


> Is the $35 deal for eeveryone walk up? Or is it Something specific?
> 
> I don't see that on their web site




http://plattekill.com/about-plattekill/trail-report



"OPENING  DAY IS THIS SATURDAY DEC 13!  We received 12-14"+ of SNOW over the past  few days and conditions out on our open terrain should be fantastic!   Lift tickets are discounted at just $35 FOR ALL skiers/riders with  "early season" rates in effect thru 12/21.Snowmaking continues around the clock and we hope to open additional terrain very shortly!   Stay tuned for updates..."


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 11, 2014)

Magic is still planning on opening the 20th.  This should be an awesome start.  Again, not my pic.  JR's keg cam again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





& direct from Magic.  Slow due to power outage


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2014)

abc said:


> Is the $35 deal for eeveryone walk up? Or is it Something specific?
> 
> I don't see that on their web site



I saw on Facebook early season rate good to end of December.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 11, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I thought about this seeing it is founders day. Will it be crowded?



My wife and I went last year, and I think we might have waited 10 minutes for the bluebird.   Other lifts were more like ski-on.  It was really cold, so probably kept people away.  I'm guessing the new snow and mild temps will cause it to be busier tomorrow.  I'm not worried about it, though.  Since it will be David's first day this year, we won't get a full day anyway...

If you go, you need to buy tix 24 hours in advance, and there is a limited #.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 11, 2014)

Scotty, it doesn't look like Platty is going to have much open.  Too far of a drive for so little.  Later in the season I'll get out there for sure.  I want to do a Gore/Whiteface trip too, since I haven't been to those places either.


----------



## abc (Dec 11, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Scotty, it doesn't look like Platty is going to have much open.  Too far of a drive for so little.


I noticed that too, not much open yet.

Pico is also a potential, with the special. But I'm also wondering about how much will be open. It's a long drive, so I would only go if there's enough terrain open.


----------



## reefer (Dec 11, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Magic is still planning on opening the 20th.  This should be an awesome start.  Again, not my pic.  JR's keg cam again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sweet, hope it sticks around. Skied on a lot less up there.........................
Can't make the opening on the 20th, but I will be up on the 21st!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 11, 2014)

bigbog said:


> Sunday, with hopeful temps, looks good for Day #1 at SL..$29/ME residents.




I'll be there. Let me know if you'd like to meet up.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 11, 2014)

Maybe after lunch BLR.  
Me: grey helmet, old red TNF jacket, black pants..5'8", ~180..by noon;-)
You pick a time and place...remember it's day #1 for me...with very few skidays the last 5 yrs..;-)


----------



## podunk77 (Dec 11, 2014)

Bought $12 Founders Day tickets to Mount Snow for Friday, then staying overnight in Rutland and hitting Pico Saturday.  Possibility of staying overnight again and hitting Dartmouth Skiway on Sunday, but their website doesn't shed much light on what will be open and I'm not sure my early season legs can handle 3 days in a row.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2014)

Thinking Pico now for Sunday.
Trying to talk myself into going to Mt Snow tomorrow but ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2014)

Platty Blockbuster might be closed Saturday I hope the double chair is close I be happy to hike over their. I have a feeling Platty will be more terrain open then any recent opening for them in several years.
 I waiting to Sunday for Platty off to take run s at Hunter with others from A zone.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 11, 2014)

I just got the day off tomorrow, so Im in for Bretton woods on Friday and hitting Cannon on Saturday ........Sunday is still up in the air !


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 11, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Thinking Pico now for Sunday.
> Trying to talk myself into going to Mt Snow tomorrow but ...



$25 is a good deal.  I wonder what will be open...

Mt Snow tix on sale until midnight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Dec 11, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> I just got the day off tomorrow, so Im in for Bretton woods on Friday and hitting Cannon on Saturday ........Sunday is still up in the air !



Don't tempt me with Bretton Woods tomorrow. I think I'm going back to Wildcat tomorrow. They stayed snow for a lot longer during this last storm. They have killer deep base, and it is has a super high water content. It's the kind of snow where the tracks in the snow glow blue.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm at BW if you decided to not go to the cat !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm going for the 2fer at Killington Saturday.  Looks like they have a lot open and their facebook post mentioned glades opening too.  That's what I'm talkin 'bout!!! 

 If anyone is going to be there, look for my jacket and say hey.  We'll grab a beer at the umbrella bar, if it's open.


----------



## Tin (Dec 12, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I'm going for the 2fer at Killington Saturday.  Looks like they have a lot open and their facebook post mentioned glades opening too.  That's what I'm talkin 'bout!!!
> 
> If anyone is going to be there, look for my jacket and say hey.  We'll grab a beer at the umbrella bar, if it's open.



It is going to be an absolute mad house there Saturday. Depending what Pico opens with I would almost go there. They have better glades that havent been touched and $25. Spots in the Canyon area were already dirt and ice just after the storm on Wednesday.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 12, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Never too early to start thinking about the weekend.  Puckit got me fired up with that Cannon vid.  For me road trip to see the daughter in Vermont Saturday and the boy in NH Sunday.  Not quite sure where I'll be either day yet but Sunday leaning toward Bretton or Cannon (If summit open).  Open to any and all suggestions.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Clearly you should hit up Cannon.  If you want, I can post up a map of all the secret stashes for you to check out.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 12, 2014)

Tin said:


> It is going to be an absolute mad house there Saturday. Depending what Pico opens with I would almost go there. They have better glades that havent been touched and $25. Spots in the Canyon area were already dirt and ice just after the storm on Wednesday.



Pico sucks, why would you go there?  There will be like 3 trails open.  Killington will be far better. Totally serious.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Pico sucks, why would you go there?  There will be like 3 trails open.  Killington will be far better. Totally serious.



Get over it .. Holy shit you get more annoying by the day


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 12, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> If anyone is going to be there, look for my jacket and say hey.  We'll grab a beer at the umbrella bar, if it's open.


The U-Bars were not open last weekend. Mahogany was fun. They really have to up there game though. Very poor selection of beer.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm pumped for this weekend! That is all


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll try to ski sometime next week. Just hope my back holds up because it's still bothering me.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 12, 2014)

Bear mountain at K is opening tomorrow on all natural. Now that is making my decision where to go even tougher.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 12, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Get over it .. Holy shit you get more annoying by the day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



What is your problem???  Killington is going to be sick tomorrow, they are opening Bear mountain and Needles Eye, stuff that hasn't been open all week.  Probably Devil's Fiddle and Outer Limits.  I can't wait to get after it.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like the wife may not accompany me this weekend so could be a slight change of plans.  Anyone looking for a 2fer partner at K tomorrow?  Also Sunday is looking more like Cannon now.

Alex

Lake Hoptacong, NJ


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> What is your problem???  Killington is going to be sick tomorrow, they are opening Bear mountain and Needles Eye, stuff that hasn't been open all week.  Probably Devil's Fiddle and Outer Limits.  I can't wait to get after it.



Im sure it will be sick and i wish could be up there. You are just annoying that is all. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 12, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Im sure it will be sick and i wish could be up there. You are just annoying that is all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Thanks for giving us your opinion.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 12, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> Bear mountain at K is opening tomorrow on all natural. Now that is making my decision where to go even tougher.



Damn.  

I like the sound of that.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Thinking Pico now for Sunday.





Savemeasammy said:


> $25 is a good deal.  I wonder what will be open...


[h=2]Current Conditions[/h](as of Friday, December 12, 2014)
Welcome back Pico skiers and riders! As many of you know, Pico will open for the season on Saturday, December 13th. Mother Nature has been very generous this week, dropping more than two feet of snow on Pico's slopes. That generosity, combined with hard work from Pico Mountain's own snowmakers, will make Saturday an opening day to remember. Expect more than 25 trails served by 4 lifts - the Golden Express, Summit Express, Outpost Double and Bonanza. Make plans to be at Pico Mountain Saturday and stay tuned for a more trail report as we get closer to opening day.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 12, 2014)

Nah, Pico is going to be completely groomed out, maybe they'll leave one trail ungroomed and that will be skied off in like 15 minutes.  Good luck!!!!  ROFL...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 12, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> *Current Conditions*
> 
> (as of Friday, December 12, 2014)
> Welcome back Pico skiers and riders! As many of you know, Pico will open for the season on Saturday, December 13th. Mother Nature has been very generous this week, dropping more than two feet of snow on Pico's slopes. That generosity, combined with hard work from Pico Mountain's own snowmakers, will make Saturday an opening day to remember. Expect more than 25 trails served by 4 lifts - the Golden Express, Summit Express, Outpost Double and Bonanza. Make plans to be at Pico Mountain Saturday and stay tuned for a more trail report as we get closer to opening day.



I have not skied there in over 20 years and look forward to it. The wife might now join me and my boys. She is not a K vibe fan but wants to check out Pico


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I have not skied there in over 20 years and look forward to it. The wife might now join me and my boys. She is not a K vibe fan but wants to check out Pico


Enjoy your day. I'm sure you'll have a good time. The vibe is great at Pico, much different than K.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 12, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Enjoy your day. I'm sure you'll have a good time. The vibe is great at Pico, much different than K.



I would be happy at either place.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I would be happy at either place.


Don't get me wrong I love K too but it can be a shit show on weekends. K's a completely different ski area with a completely different vibe during the week.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 12, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Don't get me wrong I love K too but it can be a shit show on weekends. K's a completely different ski area with a completely different vibe during the week.



What? Killington will be busy tomorrow, but it should be just fine, probably less busy feeling than the last few weekends.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 12, 2014)

I might make the Killington/Pico decision when I get up there.  What's the deal for Pico?  3 nonperishable items and get a $25 ticket?


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 12, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I might make the Killington/Pico decision when I get up there.  What's the deal for Pico?  3 nonperishable items and get a $25 ticket?


Yup.

Help us kick off the season on Saturday, December 13 and Sunday, December 14 with a special promotion to support Broc-Community Action in Southwest Vermont. BROC is a nonprofit organization which provided over 40,000 meals to low-income Vermonters last year. Simply bring three non-perishable food items to the Pico Sales Center and you will be eligible to purchase a one-day lift ticket for $25 (regularly $59). Help feed hungry Vermonters and ski or ride Pico for less - a win-win situation.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> What? Killington will be busy tomorrow, but it should be just fine, probably less busy feeling than the last few weekends.


I wasn't just talking about early season.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 12, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Help us kick off the season on Saturday, December 13 and Sunday, December 14 with a special promotion to support Broc-Community Action in Southwest Vermont. BROC is a nonprofit organization which provided over 40,000 meals to low-income Vermonters last year. Simply bring three non-perishable food items to the Pico Sales Center and you will be eligible to purchase a one-day lift ticket for $25 (regularly $59). Help feed hungry Vermonters and ski or ride Pico for less - a win-win situation.



Word.  That may have just become Plan A.  I'd rather ride 25 trails that haven't been beat up, and with far less people, than go to Kmart and deal with all the gapers and HS doppelgangers.


----------



## Tin (Dec 12, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> than go to Kmart and deal with all the gapers and HS doppelgangers.



No joke there were people there Wednesday after 14" in jeans, 70mm waisted race skis, and racing poles. I could not believe it. There were more people with race and old shaped carving skis from the early 2000s than anything else. It's gaper heaven. My favorite was a middle aged man with a thick Jersey accent screaming on the phone how he was stuck in Vermont because of "8 f---ing feet of snow".


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nah never see gapers at other areas, just K.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 12, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Nah never see gapers at other areas, just K.



For me, Mt. Snow is the champ. 

Wow.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Dec 12, 2014)

Not that extreme and not a majority. Was quite the sight, kind of like the Provincetown of ski areas.


----------



## Tin (Dec 12, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> For me, Mt. Snow is the champ.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...




Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Kleetus (Dec 12, 2014)

Was going to wait and hit K Sunday for the possible AZ'ers meetup to burn this 2 for I have but have decided to now go tomorrow due to the opening of Bear. Stay at the TOR. Then hit Mt. Snow on Sunday due to my season pass. Was very tempted to do Jay tomorrow but I'll give it a little more time for woods coverage to improve. 

Any AZ'ers going to K tomorrow instead of Sunday?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 12, 2014)

Kleetus said:


> Was going to wait and hit K Sunday for the possible AZ'ers meetup to burn this 2 for I have but have decided to now go tomorrow due to the opening of Bear. Stay at the TOR. Then hit Mt. Snow on Sunday due to my season pass. Was very tempted to do Jay tomorrow but I'll give it a little more time for woods coverage to improve.
> 
> Any AZ'ers going to K tomorrow instead of Sunday?



I have family stuff on Saturday, so it's not an option for me.  Even so, Saturday lift lines at Killington make me wary!  Let us know how it is tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 12, 2014)

I can deal with the liftlines.  Its the trail congestion that turns me off on Saturdays at K.  Hell even the Sunday we skied two weeks ago had busier trail conditions than any place I skied last year.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 12, 2014)

I waited in a 30 minute line for the Blubird this morning.  That is way beyond my tolerance level!  

I'm sure every chair will have an ass in it at Killington tomorrow, but hopefully the terrain expansion spreads people out enough.  The skiing should be excellent.  Mt. Snow had some glades open - even near the bottom, so I'm sure everywhere else in VT will be good to go.  That heavy base layer did wonders.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 12, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I waited in a 30 minute line for the Blubird this morning.  That is way beyond my tolerance level!
> 
> I'm sure every chair will have an ass in it at Killington tomorrow, but hopefully the terrain expansion spreads people out enough.  The skiing should be excellent.  Mt. Snow had some glades open - even near the bottom, so I'm sure everywhere else in VT will be good to go.  That heavy base layer did wonders.
> 
> ...



This is raising my stoke factor. I would love to go Saturday but I will settle for Sunday. I will settle for everyone's left overs


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 12, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I waited in a 30 minute line for the Blubird this morning.  That is way beyond my tolerance level!



On a Friday???  Holy Crap!  Did they not have the summit quad running as well???  If not, that's bullshit.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> On a Friday???  Holy Crap!  Did they not have the summit quad running as well???  If not, that's bullshit.



It was Founder's day I think and lift tickets were dirt cheap.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes.  $12 tickets.  And I think that everyone was trying to get on the hill at the same time.  They got the gse spinning, and lines were much better after that.  We were one and done on the bb though.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abc (Dec 12, 2014)

This weekend is actually K's club appreciation day. I'm somewhat disappointed that, of the TWO clubs I belong to, neither had distributed the stickers. 

But I'm only halfheartedly disappointed though. I've got so much that needs to get done in the next couple of weekends, it would have been kind of chaotic to shift things around in order to find the time to ski this weekend. 

It's my lost really. I don't normally start skiing before Christmas. So I was in no way ready to hit the hills when the storm came. As it stands, I'm just not ready both mentally and physically.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 13, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I can deal with the liftlines.  Its the trail congestion that turns me off on Saturdays at K.  Hell even the Sunday we skied two weeks ago had busier trail conditions than any place I skied last year.





Savemeasammy said:


> I waited in a 30 minute line for the Blubird this morning.  That is way beyond my tolerance level!





deadheadskier said:


> On a Friday???  Holy Crap!  Did they not have the summit quad running as well???  If not, that's bullshit.


Talk about bullshit

Did they not have the summit quad running. I can deal with liflines, it's the trail congestion that turns me off, busier than any place I skied, 

Waaaaaaaaaaah !!!!

Holy Crap


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2014)

Um,......coming from the guy that practically makes it his job to say he skis K midweek only so he can avoid the crowds.

I share the exact same opinion on weekend skiing at K and you make fun of that opinion, hence you make fun of yourself.

You are one socially awkward individual.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 13, 2014)

But does he have a cheap place to stay?  He never says.  


.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 13, 2014)

K sucks on Sundays. trails are way to crowded.

Anyone up Tues.-Thurs.?

I know a cheap place to stay nearby.....:wink:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> K sucks on Sundays. trails are way to crowded.
> 
> Anyone up Tues.-Thurs.?
> 
> I know a cheap place to stay nearby.....:wink:



Maybe we will stay off the trails then... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Anyone up Tues.-Thurs.?
> 
> I know a cheap place to stay nearby.....:wink:


Anyone?

Some flakes in the forecast.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 15, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Some flakes in the forecast.



Trolling people then asking if anyone wants to go skiing with you... Social skills weren't a big part of your upbringing, were they?

Where'd you see flakes in the forecast?  I can't do mid week until after the new year when my vacation time gets reloaded, but after that I'll totally whore my friendship out for a free place to stay.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 15, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> K sucks on Sundays. trails are way to crowded.
> 
> Anyone up Tues.-Thurs.?
> 
> I know a cheap place to stay nearby.....:wink:





Savemeasammy said:


> Maybe we will stay off the trails then...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was terrible yesterday. I'd have to agree with Steamboat1


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 15, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Where'd you see flakes in the forecast?  I can't do mid week until after the new year when my vacation time gets reloaded, but after that I'll totally whore my friendship out for a free place to stay.


Tuesday night through Friday have mixed precip/snow in the forecast. I think NOAA puts the chance at 70% Tues.-Wed. & 50% after that. I'm hoping it stays all snow at elevation. Even I don't have a free place to stay so good luck with that.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 15, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> K sucks on Sundays. trails are way to crowded.
> 
> Anyone up Tues.-Thurs.?
> 
> I know a cheap place to stay nearby.....:wink:



 We skied Fri-Sun this last weekend at K and not a lift line to be found! Ok, maybe the K1 Gondi had what looked like a lift line, but really, it takes 3 minutes through. And, OK, maybe Bear, had what looked like a huge lift line, since only OL lift was open, but it went fast, maybe 10min. Speaking of Outer Limits, Open, and All Natural Snow! First time in a dogs age for that. Other than that, it was ski on and ski off the Canyon chair, and Super Star chair was very light. 

Woods were in! K ruled, they got dumped on.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> We skied Fri-Sun this last weekend at K and not a lift line to be found! Ok, maybe the K1 Gondi had what looked like a lift line, but really, it takes 3 minutes through. And, OK, maybe Bear, had what looked like a huge lift line, since only OL lift was open, but it went fast, maybe 10min. Speaking of Outer Limits, Open, and All Natural Snow! First time in a dogs age for that. Other than that, it was ski on and ski off the Canyon chair, and Super Star chair was very light.
> 
> Woods were in! K ruled, they got dumped on.


You do know I'm only busting? Glad you had a good day. I'll be there in the morning.


----------

